# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentän asematason bussikuljetukset

## 339-DF

Kun Finnairin lento parkkeeraa ständille, niin kuka operoi terminaalirakennuksen ja koneen väliset bussit? Kuka ne omistaa ja kuka maksaa kuljettajien palkan? Onko kullakin ground handlaajalla omat bussit?

----------


## bussifriikki

> kuka operoi terminaalirakennuksen ja koneen väliset bussit? Kuka ne omistaa ja kuka maksaa kuljettajien palkan?


Eikös ne ole Finavian busseja? Jos tarkoitat näitä?

----------


## 339-DF

Noitapa noita. Kiitos! Eli ilmeisesti lentoaseman pitäjä huolehtii sitten bussikuljetuksista, jos kone ei tule putkelle. Jotenkin erikoista sikäli, että ground handling on kuitenkin erikseen, yksityisten firmojen hallussa. Ulkomailla on tavallista, että nämä bussit ovat lentoyhtiön (oman ground handlingin) busseja, siis vaikka niin, että Espanjassa bussin kyljessä lukee Iberia tai USA:ssa American Eagle.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Noitapa noita. Kiitos! Eli ilmeisesti lentoaseman pitäjä huolehtii sitten bussikuljetuksista, jos kone ei tule putkelle. Jotenkin erikoista sikäli, että ground handling on kuitenkin erikseen, yksityisten firmojen hallussa. Ulkomailla on tavallista, että nämä bussit ovat lentoyhtiön (oman ground handlingin) busseja, siis vaikka niin, että Espanjassa bussin kyljessä lukee Iberia tai USA:ssa American Eagle.


Aikoinaanhan tuolla oli Finnairilla itsellään omia busseja lentojaan varten ja John Nurmisella busseja muiden lentoyhtiöiden kuljetuksia varten. Kaikkien lentoyhtiöiden suhteen homma ei kuitenkaan ole aina kuulemma mennyt tasan asematasokuljetuksien suhteen niin kalusto on siirtynyt Finavialle.

----------


## tlajunen

Värityshän ei sinänsä todista suuntaan taikka toiseen siitä kuka noita busseja operoi. Nehän saattavat olla vain tilaajavärityksessä...

----------


## kuukanko

> Värityshän ei sinänsä todista suuntaan taikka toiseen siitä kuka noita busseja operoi.


Bussit ainakin omistaa Finavian tytäryhtiö Airpro Oy.

----------


## westend

Bussit omistaa Finavia ja niillä operoi Finavian tytäryhtiö Airpro. Samainen järjestely on myös terminaalin ja pysäköintialueiden P4a ja P4b väliset kuljetukset.

----------


## aki

22.10

Asematason kuljetuksia hoitava lentokenttäbussi törmäsi paikallaan seisseen FlyBe-yhtiön koneen moottoriin Keskiviikkoiltana. Jutussa mainitaan että koneessa olleen matkustajan mukaan bussissa ei törmäyshetkellä ollut kuljettajaa? Kuvan mukaan kyseessä oli bussi numero B16 (scania-ajokki)

Lähde: YLE

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Aikoinaanhan tuolla oli Finnairilla itsellään omia busseja lentojaan varten ja John Nurmisella busseja muiden lentoyhtiöiden kuljetuksia varten.


Nämä Finskin bussit muistan minäkin. Ja nyt kun oikein puristin muistini äärimmilleen, muistelisin EFHK:lla olleen myös sellaisen Finnairin "perävaunun" plattakuljetuksia varten. Eli siis vähän niin kuin rekan puoliperävaunu, mutta mikä kuitenkin oli tehty pokan roudaamista varten. Tätä sitten vedettiin jollain traktorityyppisellä härvelillä. Jollain on tästä varmasti lisätietoja.

Sitten toinen kysymys EFHK:n plattadösistä: olisiko jengillä kuvia niistä tarkemmin? Ainakin osassa autoista on ovet molemmin puolin dösää.

----------


## killerpop

> Sitten toinen kysymys EFHK:n plattadösistä: olisiko jengillä kuvia niistä tarkemmin? Ainakin osassa autoista on ovet molemmin puolin dösää.


Finavian kalustoa näkyy jotkut tahot tallettaneen ainakin phototransiin  http://phototrans.eu/24,2032,0,Finavia_Oyj.html

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jotkut foorumin jäsenet ovat ymmärtääkseni ajaneet kyseisiä busseja työkseen. Itse en heihin kuulu, mutta aiheesta kiinnostuneena tuon esille muutaman jutun:

Kyllä vain, 1970-luvulla ainakin kyseisellä kentällä liikkui puoliperävaunurakenteella toteutettuja henkilökuljettimia. Ellen ihan väärin muista, ainakin yhdessä sellaisessa takapäässäkin oli ovet (siis oviaukko oli takaseinustalla). Jossain vaiheessa kyseiseen liikenteeseen tuli HKL:n vanhoja kaupunkibusseja, mm. Vanaja VLK4-68 -katureita Wiiman korilla.

1980-luvulla hankituissa Ajokeissa oli mielenkiintoisia piirteitä vaikkapa entisiin HKL:n busseihin verrattuna: Pituutta oli bussiksi hurjasti, samoin leveyttä. Ovia oli paljon, myös vasemmalla kyljellä oli ovia. Myöhemmin Ajokkeja tuli nivelinäkin. Nivel-Ajokit taitavat olla ajossa edelleen.

 Uudemmasta kalustosta osaavat kertoa parhaiten tietenkin kyseisiä autoja työkseen ajavat. Itse olen nykyisin käytössä olevalla kalustolla mennyt asiakkaan ominaisuudessa lukuisia kertoja.

----------


## Rehtori

Minkäköhän takia Suomessa on lentoasemien liikenne hoidettu tavallisista katureista  muunnetuilla autoilla. Tiistaina viimeksi mietin asiaa kun matkustin Ajokki nivelellä, mikä sinänsä on aivan upea peli, koneelta. Monella asematasolla käytetään kenttäkäyttöön suunniteltuja busseja, kuten esimerkiksi Cobusta. Matkustajana koen sen tilavammaksi, eli mukavammaksi ja oviratkaisun toimivammaksi vasemmalla kyljellä. Onkohan muita syitä kuin hinta?

----------


## elakevaari

Käsitykseni on monella lentoasemalla on tehty päätös millainen kuljetuskalusto on malliltaan ja väritykselttään, on sama kuka liikennöi siellä.

----------


## hylje

> Minkäköhän takia Suomessa on lentoasemien liikenne hoidettu tavallisista katureista  muunnetuilla autoilla. Tiistaina viimeksi mietin asiaa kun matkustin Ajokki nivelellä, mikä sinänsä on aivan upea peli, koneelta. Monella asematasolla käytetään kenttäkäyttöön suunniteltuja busseja, kuten esimerkiksi Cobusta. Matkustajana koen sen tilavammaksi, eli mukavammaksi ja oviratkaisun toimivammaksi vasemmalla kyljellä. Onkohan muita syitä kuin hinta?


Lentokenttäkalustolla on eroa katukalustoon käytännössä ovien määrä ja mitoitus. Aika sama se on, onko bussi katurista muokattu vai lentokenttäkäyttöön alusta asti suunniteltu. Kustannustehokkuus ratkaisee.

----------


## kuukanko

Finavia on ostamassa Helsinki-Vantaalle 11 uutta bussia asematason kuljetuksiin. Hankintailmoitus

Busseihin pitäisi mahtua 100 matkustaja (4 seisojaa / neliö) eli ihan pienistä busseista ei ole kyse. Bussien pitää myös olla sarjavalmisteisia ja valmistettu lentomatkustajien kuljetukseen terminaalien ja asematasolla seisovien lentokoneiden välillä, joten eiköhän tässä haeta jotakin kansainvälisiä lentokenttäbusseja (esim. Contrac Cobus).

Hankintailmoituksen liitteenä on myös pohjapiirros uudesta bussiterminaalista, jolta bussit liikennöisivät. Lentopostin uutinen uudesta bussiterminaalista

----------


## Bussiterminaali

http://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/fi...w/2015-028729/

----------


## kuukanko

> Finavia on ostamassa Helsinki-Vantaalle 11 uutta bussia asematason kuljetuksiin.


Koska tarjouskilpailussa ei saatu yhtään hyväksyttävää tarjousta, kävi Finavia kaikkien hylätyn tarjouksen jättäneiden yritysten kanssa neuvottelut, jossa selvitettiin alkuperäiset kaupalliset ja tekniset vaatimukset sekä niihin tarvittavat muutokset, jotka eivät kuitenkaan oleellisesti muuta alkuperäisiä ehtoja. Neuvottelujen jälkeen kaikille näille yrityksille lähetettiin uudet tarjouspyynnöt ja menettelyn tuloksena Finavia on päättänyt suorahankkia nämä bussit Veholta. Busseista 6 kpl tulee tänä vuonna ja 5 kpl ensi vuonna. Lisäksi vuosien 2018 ja 2019 aikana voidaan hankkia yhteensä 6 bussia optiona.

Lähde: suorahankintaa koskeva ilmoitus

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Koska tarjouskilpailussa ei saatu yhtään hyväksyttävää tarjousta, kävi Finavia kaikkien hylätyn tarjouksen jättäneiden yritysten kanssa neuvottelut, jossa selvitettiin alkuperäiset kaupalliset ja tekniset vaatimukset sekä niihin tarvittavat muutokset, jotka eivät kuitenkaan oleellisesti muuta alkuperäisiä ehtoja. Neuvottelujen jälkeen kaikille näille yrityksille lähetettiin uudet tarjouspyynnöt ja menettelyn tuloksena Finavia on päättänyt suorahankkia nämä bussit Veholta. Busseista 6 kpl tulee tänä vuonna ja 5 kpl ensi vuonna. Lisäksi vuosien 2018 ja 2019 aikana voidaan hankkia yhteensä 6 bussia optiona.
> 
> Lähde: suorahankintaa koskeva ilmoitus


Saas nähdä minkälaisella tötteröllä sitä saa työskennellä sitten...

----------


## Rehtori

> Koska tarjouskilpailussa ei saatu yhtään hyväksyttävää tarjousta, kävi Finavia kaikkien hylätyn tarjouksen jättäneiden yritysten kanssa neuvottelut, jossa selvitettiin alkuperäiset kaupalliset ja tekniset vaatimukset sekä niihin tarvittavat muutokset, jotka eivät kuitenkaan oleellisesti muuta alkuperäisiä ehtoja. Neuvottelujen jälkeen kaikille näille yrityksille lähetettiin uudet tarjouspyynnöt ja menettelyn tuloksena Finavia on päättänyt suorahankkia nämä bussit Veholta. Busseista 6 kpl tulee tänä vuonna ja 5 kpl ensi vuonna. Lisäksi vuosien 2018 ja 2019 aikana voidaan hankkia yhteensä 6 bussia optiona.
> 
> Lähde: suorahankintaa koskeva ilmoitus


Veholle jäi kuitenkin luu käteen

http://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/inde...935471883.html

----------


## MJG

> Veholle jäi kuitenkin luu käteen
> 
> http://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/inde...935471883.html


Ei toki jäänyt. Ratkaisuhan ei ole vielä lainvoimainen. Ja markkinaoikeuden ratkaisuhan vain käynnistää hankintaprosessin uudelleen. Vehohan ei ollut markkinaoikeuden prosessissa edes asianosainen.

Julkiset hankinnat menevät aika usein markkinaoikeuteen. Jokainen myyjä tietää olla juhlimatta liikaa ennen kuin valitusprosessi on päättynyt.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Uusi tarjouskilpailu.

https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...ew/2016-016095

----------


## kuukanko

Uuden tarjouskilpailun voitti Veho. Jälki-ilmoitus

----------


## kuukanko

> Uuden tarjouskilpailun voitti Veho.


Ja uusia Cobuseja pyörii nyt Helsinki-Vantaalla.

----------


## JonZE

> Nämä Finskin bussit muistan minäkin. Ja nyt kun oikein puristin muistini äärimmilleen, muistelisin EFHK:lla olleen myös sellaisen Finnairin "perävaunun" plattakuljetuksia varten. Eli siis vähän niin kuin rekan puoliperävaunu, mutta mikä kuitenkin oli tehty pokan roudaamista varten. Tätä sitten vedettiin jollain traktorityyppisellä härvelillä. Jollain on tästä varmasti lisätietoja.
> 
> Sitten toinen kysymys EFHK:n plattadösistä: olisiko jengillä kuvia niistä tarkemmin? Ainakin osassa autoista on ovet molemmin puolin dösää.


Itse muistan myös hämärästi nämä perävaunut, mutta missään en ole kuvia nähnyt, kunnes tänään törmäsin tähän youtube-videoon.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boASWLSEd4E
ajassa 0:25 näkyy ensimmäisen kerran.

----------

